# My daughter is fat! -24" fatty Mongoose logan



## worldskipper (Jul 4, 2013)

Totally tongue in cheek, my little bean pole (10 yrs old) is now the proud owner of a Mongoose Logan (24" fatty). Tires are very close in size to a 26"

It's a pig no doubt about it, but she doesn't seem to care (she loves motoring around, over, up and through everything). We live on the coastal prairie (Houston), so the weight isn't a factor, yet.

View attachment 982508


Some of the basics:
135mm front/190mm rear bolt on.
160mm discs
1x7 grip shift with 152mm cranks with 36t front chainring (I put a megarange on the back to tide her over)
100mm rims with holes (way too big for these tires/kid weight) going to put 47mm trials rims (ordered).
Chainstays 17.25" -438mm
Steel bars, alloy stem (changed stem to a stubby-40mm, she's a girl you know) and put some extra carbon bars on it.
brake levers are CHEAP - put some avids I had in a box on.
Tires are the chao yang 27 tpi (fat-b-nimble) tread pattern 1395 gr -She's at 5 psi and there is no warping of the sidewalls.
(These are the same tires that the framed mini-sota uses just in a lower thread count 120 tpi vs 27 tpi)
Tubes are beastly marked 24x4.9 weighs in at 487 g - new 200g tubes coming in 26x2.3
Steel seat post (28.6mm) gotta get a shim.

I'm going to put some trailcraft 152mm cranks on and change the wheels out for something that doesn't weigh 1500g:eekster: Maybe some of the vee tires in 120 tpi.

I know I could of gotten a spech 24 or one of the others, but the way these kids are growing (she's grown 3" in the last 4 months) I will be buying her a full size fatty here soon.
(Plus it's going to be a fun little project bike and clean out some of the bits I have under the work bench)


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info, we have the Frames mini-sota besides menesota 3.0 I have twins 12 years old and when we ride all together my son always fights with my daughter who will ride the fatty  

The mini-sota with shipping came in at $690 so its a bit much to buy a send one. Thinking about getting this mongoose one and upgrade some parts. 

If I get it I would like to upgrade to 9 speed Sram x5 (derailleur, shifters, cassette and chain), carbon handlebar, tube, grips, seat. Still with these upgrades I should come in around $400. 

100mm rims is crazy for kids bike, the Framed has 80mm and my kids have no issues with it on single track. Really helps to get over roots and rocks with no suspension. 

Then got to think about the brakes... Avid Elixr 5 ~$100 used with rotors which would put me around $500+

Any idea whats the total weight of the bike stock? The Framed is 31.5lb

thanks


----------



## worldskipper (Jul 4, 2013)

Bike stock is probably 42lbs
I bought the logan because of the shorter chainstays, and I like to fiddle with bikes.
I just put the bike on the bathroom scale, 34.6lbs, with reflectors, kickstand and bell.
Stock tires as well.
Changes:
47mm rims neon trials rims:
homemade rim strips (ribbon from hobby lobby)
24x2.4 standard q-tubes
Hope 190mm hub/skewer -rear
Origin 8 135 front hub/skewer
Sapim db spokes
Shimano M395 hydro brakes
Acera rear der.
Alivio 8 speed shifter
Trailcraft 152mm crank arms
Absolut Black 28t Oval ring (64bcd)
50mm AL stem
Answer 20/20 carbon bar (too big for her but she likes it)
HG41 8 speed cassette 
ESI standard grips11-34
Raceface 27.2mm seatpost
Wheels MFG seatpost shim

We took this bike to NM and to Colorado this last week and had a blast on it, we did a downhill ride (pretty exciting for a couple of coast kids) on Sandia Peak, chairlifted up rode down. Then we did a 6 mile loop in Pagosa Springs that she did great on, but the altitude got to everyone. 

What was amazing was once I got the pressure down and lowered the seat she was really able to get down the mountain and have some fun. - Be aware that tire pressure will change quite a bit from sea level to 10K feet!

Anyway to drop the weight any more I would have to go with the 120tpi tires and loose the kickstand and change the saddle out, with those changes we could drop another 2-3 lbs.


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks for all the info, really appreciate it. I see you had to do quite a bit of upgrading to get it from 42 to 34.6. The Framed comes in at 31 stock before upgrades so given this is a kids bike, its quite a difference for them in terms of the weight they have to push around on the trails.


----------

